# Linux sur Mac



## killead (1 Avril 2008)

Voila bonjours a tous !
Cette question a peut etre deja été posée mais il y a tellement de chose sur ce forum ...
Alors voila j'aimerais telecharger Linux sur Mon Imac G5.
J'aimerais faire cela pour les jeux... ( en .exe bien sur ... ) donc vous me conseiller quel linux ?



PS: j'ai deja essayé d'installé ubutu mais je sias pas comment le faire fonsctionner ... si jamais c'est un format en .iso  
donc je vois pas trop si c'est lisible par mac ou non. xD
Si quelqun pouvait m'aider se serait sympas car je ne suis pas un as en infirmatique ...
Et si vous trouver un lien ou le telecharger vite fais bien fais c'est pas de refus. car www.linux.com est en anglais biensur  


PS2 : je viens de voir ceci sur ce forum :


Les machines à processeur G3/G4/G5 ne peuvent pas faire fonctionner de jeu Windows à l'aide de BootCamp ou Parallels. Seul Virtual PC existe, et il n'émule pas la carte graphique, ce qui restreint énormément les possibilités de jeu. Exemple d'un jeu PC fonctionnant sous Virtual PC : http://www.jaggedalliance2.com/. Pas de 3D, 640x480, milliers de couleurs. N'espérez pas mieux. Le démineur et le jeu de cartes de Windows fonctionnent. 

Enfin, sachez que, mine de rien, un nombre conséquent de jeux existent sur Mac. Cf. GameDB et MacGames.



Il n'y a pas une solution ? ( meme payante si il le faut    )



Merci d'avance et encor desoler si la question a deja été posée. Mais mieux vaut deux fois que pas du ton non ? xD


----------



## loeil (1 Avril 2008)

Tu risque d'être déçu, car linux fonctionne avec une architecture assez similaire à celle de Mac, à ma connaissance on y trouve pas ou peu de jeux, et surtout, pas de ".exe" . Ubuntu est une des distro Linux les mieux supporté en Français, tu devrais pouvoir trouver des réponses précises ici et en Français http://www.ubuntu-fr.org  Maintenant pour les jeux, il me semble que la meilleure solution c'est windows...


----------



## ntx (1 Avril 2008)

La meilleure solution pour faire fonctionner un jeu Windows sur un Mac PPC est VirtualPC. Linux ne te sera d'aucun secours, il faudra toujours émuler le processeur Intel. Si tu veux mieux il te faudra un Mac Intel ou un vrai PC. Il n'y pas de miracle à espérer.


----------



## kone (1 Avril 2008)

Serieusement, une ps3 coute moins cher qu'un mac :hein:

EDIT: La question n'a rien a voir ni avec mac, ni avec linux... Forkrisakes


----------



## killead (2 Avril 2008)

je vois ... et il existe un programme pour lire les .exe ?

Et j'ai un PC mais il est en reparation alors je voulais pouvoir jouer en attendant xD.
Merci pour les info et l'aide.
Mais je crois que j'ai virtualpc ... mais je sais pas ce que c'est... je suis un debutant en informatique lol
A+ et merci encor 
Ce forum est vraiement utilile pour les utilisateurs de mac OS




Bonne fin de soirée



A+


Killead


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2008)

killead a dit:


> je vois ... et il existe un programme pour lire les .exe ?


Oui, Windows  Un .exe est in programme Windows et pas Mac. Donc il faut passer par VirtualPC, y installer Windows si cela n'est pas déjà fait, le lancer et alors dans le Windows de VPC, installer ton jeu. Mais de là à pouvoir jouer avec ... les performances de VPC sont loin de celles d'un vrai PC d'aujourd'hui mais plutôt d'un PC d'y a 10 ans.


----------



## killead (3 Avril 2008)

lol je vois ... bah je vai atendr que mon pc soit de retour alors 
Masi est ce que les nouveau mac avec intel peuvent lire les jeux ? ( en .exe biensur   )


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2008)

killead a dit:


> Masi est ce que les nouveau mac avec intel peuvent lire les jeux ? ( en .exe biensur   )


Oui si tu installes Windows dessus, soit directement (bootcamp, vmware ou parallel) ou soit en passant par un "émulateur" comme Crossover (moins fiable).


----------



## killead (4 Avril 2008)

daccord je vois...


----------

